# Meat Grinders



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

So for the after thanksgiving sales, Fleet Farm and Gander mountain both have the same basic meat grinders one is a Gander mountian brand and one is a LEM Brand. Same Price. Which would you go for?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i went to northern tool and got one that was on sale for 100 bucks. I ground about 65 lbs of deer meat last night and it worked really really well. It had a bigger motor in it than the lem brands of the same price.

I would recommend it. The brand was northern industries.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Norm70 said:


> i went to northern tool and got one that was on sale for 100 bucks. I ground about 65 lbs of deer meat last night and it worked really really well. It had a bigger motor in it than the lem brands of the same price.
> 
> I would recommend it. The brand was northern industries.


I have used the same one from Northern Tool.Have had it for 5-6 years.Still works great.It was $99 then.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/ ... 6989_36989


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Regardless of what direction you go, make sure the grinder has metal gears and no the cheapo plastic ones. It's a good investment and once you have it, you'll be processing your own meat all the time.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

nice to know that the northern tool has been proven by some else. I actually just bought mine last week when i was up in fargo. I had a cheapo before and i usually ended up hand grinding it all.

I was very impress i couldn't feed the thing fast enough.

Ken you ever used the stuffer feature? I used a little to fill a few meat bags and it actually did not seem all that bad. i am going to try to make some sausage with it i think.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

LEM is a good quality grinder.

I would recommend if you are getting one get the 1 1/2 hp with a #32 neck on it.

Like others have said....great investment and now you will start to buy more and more processing equipment.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

alright I was leaning toward the LEm and now I am convinced, it is only a 1 hp, but it will work for me. Normally $100, on sale for $50.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I bought a grinder this year and use it quite frequently to grind and package deer burger and goose. I'm also making my own sausages which isn't tough to do, just takes a little time and it helps to have an extra set of hands.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

i have an lem that has done two deer and the motor is basically shot, it took forever to grind the 2nd one


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Those are marked with an X in the little black book. :lol:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Iv'e got a LEM 3/4 HP one and love it, i ground alot of meat with a small $100.00 one befor and it worked fine but this one really fly's through the meat. I did break 2 sets of blades grinding birds this fall when i ran into BB in the meat. My small grinder would just lock up when I hit a BB but this one has alot more power and something has to give, and the blades are pretty cheap.

Here is the one I have and would recomend.










And the link for the specs

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/lem_ ... c_grinders


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hick-From-Hell said:


> alright I was leaning toward the LEm and now I am convinced, it is only a 1 hp, but it will work for me. Normally $100, on sale for $50.


I don't think your going to get a 1 hp for $50.00. The 3/4 Hp are $449.00

Most of the smaller grinders on the market are sized by watts.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I have a LEM 3/4 hp model and really like it. I can grind large quantities of venison very quickly. It is a quality machine.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I would go with the LEM 3/4 hp. we have one and it works great


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Norm70 said:


> nice to know that the northern tool has been proven by some else. I actually just bought mine last week when i was up in fargo. I had a cheapo before and i usually ended up hand grinding it all.
> 
> I was very impress i couldn't feed the thing fast enough.
> 
> Ken you ever used the stuffer feature? I used a little to fill a few meat bags and it actually did not seem all that bad. i am going to try to make some sausage with it i think.


Yes I have.If you are seasoning the meat and then grinding it the first time and straight into the casing it works fine.But when I mix the deer meat with pork,season it and then grind it a second time it is a pain.When you put the casings on for the second grind it is like stuffing a balloon.Long and tedious.

So I only grind it once and then use a sausage stuffer.......much faster.Northern Tool has a good sausage stuffer also.


----------

